# Seat clincher bolt for Hetchins



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2020)

I’ll post in “Wanted” to but figured I’d get more visibility here. My bolt gave up the ghost and I need another. Please see pics for dimensions. I’m not sure if the thread count but would think these are pretty much the same. I’m assuming metric but kinda out of my wheelhouse here. My PM is turned off so please email me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## juvela (Mar 24, 2020)

-----

---if only everyone could provide this much excellent information with their parts requests!...

threaded portion appears to be 6.0mm in diameter. the standard thread pitch for 6.0 is 1.0.

evidently you lack a thread gauge.  very low cost item no home spanner twister should be without.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 25, 2020)

I would try calling Yellow Jersey


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> I would try calling Yellow Jersey



Thanks will do. I even contacted Bob Jackson Cycles and they don’t have it and recommended just a 6 mm hex head bolt with a washer but I would prefer an original piece. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kombicol (Mar 25, 2020)

looks like a generic binder bolt might do you
IIRC the 8mm is the shaft and the thread is M6


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Kombicol said:


> looks like a generic binder bolt might do you
> IIRC the 8mm is the shaft and the thread is M6
> 
> View attachment 1161318



I went to the local LBS who had these but they aren't long enough. Looks like Yellow Jersey might be the ticket. Thanks @bulldog1935! V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 25, 2020)

If its unique and you can't find, Jim Merz remakes bolts and small parts for Legnano, Cinelli......he may have or do for you. https://m.facebook.com/merzbicycles/


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2020)

I’ve got one on the way from Yellow Jersey. Thanks, Shawn


----------

